# How do I get from Newark Airport (EWR) to Manhattan by train.



## MULTIZ321

I'm flying into Newark on Monday and am being picked up by limo for the trip to the conference Hotel in New Brunswick, NJ.

After checking into the hotel, I plan to see if I can get a limo ride back to the airport to catch a train into Manhattan. I need to get to lower Manhattan for some business.

Can someone tell me where I need to go at EWR to catch the train/subway for the trip into Manhattan.  Does it go to Penn Station or Grand Central?  How much will that trip cost?

Thanks for any help.


Richard


----------



## Safti

MULTIZ321 said:


> I'm flying into Newark on Monday and am being picked up by limo for the trip to the conference Hotel in New Brunswick, NJ.
> 
> After checking into the hotel, I plan to see if I can get a limo ride back to the airport to catch a train into Manhattan. I need to get to lower Manhattan for some business.
> 
> Can someone tell me where I need to go at EWR to catch the train/subway for the trip into Manhattan.  Does it go to Penn Station or Grand Central?  How much will that trip cost?
> 
> Thanks for any help.
> 
> 
> Richard


Here you go:

Look for the signs at the airport that say "air train"
Make sure you get on the train that's heading toward the "rail Link". 
Once you get off the train at the last stop "Newark Liberty International Airport Station" you should see a bunch of NJ Transit machines. Buh a one way adult ticket to the "New York Penn Station". The ticket should be $12.50. 

You will have to use this ticket to go through the turnstile to get to the train. 
KEEP THIS TICKET. You will also use this as your train ticket once you are on the train. 
Once you go through the turnstile, follow the signs that say NEW YORK. You will go down a set of stairs that take you to the platform. 
There is an indoor area to wait on the platform. Inside, there is a TV screen which lists the times for the trains. You want to take the train that is going to NY-SEC. Most people waiting there will be getting on the same train so follow them. DO NOT take the train going to Trenton or Long Branch. 

Hop on the train and the guy will take your ticket. 
The train takes 25 minutes. There will be 2-3 stops. Make sure you get off at NY PENN and NOT  NEWARK  PENN. NY PENN  is the last stop on the train. 

Exit the train and go upstairs. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MULTIZ321

Safti said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Look for the signs at the airport that say "air train"
> Make sure you get on the train that's heading toward the "rail Link".
> Once you get off the train at the last stop "Newark Liberty International Airport Station" you should see a bunch of NJ Transit machines. Buh a one way adult ticket to the "New York Penn Station". The ticket should be $12.50.
> 
> You will have to use this ticket to go through the turnstile to get to the train.
> KEEP THIS TICKET. You will also use this as your train ticket once you are on the train.
> Once you go through the turnstile, follow the signs that say NEW YORK. You will go down a set of stairs that take you to the platform.
> There is an indoor area to wait on the platform. Inside, there is a TV screen which lists the times for the trains. You want to take the train that is going to NY-SEC. Most people waiting there will be getting on the same train so follow them. DO NOT take the train going to Trenton or Long Branch.
> 
> Hop on the train and the guy will take your ticket.
> The train takes 25 minutes. There will be 2-3 stops. Make sure you get off at NY PENN and NOT  NEWARK  PENN. NY PENN  is the last stop on the train.
> 
> Exit the train and go upstairs.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Safti,

Thanks so much for your help!


Richard


----------



## vckempson

Do you need to go back to the Airport for some reason?  I'm in NJ, further out in the burbs, but am certain there is train service from New Brunswick to Penn Station.  Maybe call your hotel concier and ask them for details before you head out on Monday.


----------



## MULTIZ321

vckempson said:


> Do you need to go back to the Airport for some reason?  I'm in NJ, further out in the burbs, but am certain there is train service from New Brunswick to Penn Station.  Maybe call your hotel concier and ask them for details before you head out on Monday.



Cullen,

Thanks.  I'll check that out.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

I found out I can go by train from the New Brunswick Station into Penn Station for $5.75 (senior fare).  Trip takes about an hour.

The Train station is about a half-mile from the hotel.

Thanks again Cullen.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321

Safti,

Your directions worked great. Turns out I had a change in plans and went into Manhattan from EWR via the air train. Then after I concluded my business, took the train back from Penn Station to New Brunswick. 

When the conference in New Brunswick concluded, my wife and I took the train back into Penn Station - the senior train fare of $5.75/each was a lot better than the $150 quote I received from a limo company to take us into Manhattan.

So thanks again to Safti and Cullen for your help.


Richard


----------



## Safti

MULTIZ321 said:


> Safti,
> 
> Your directions worked great. Turns out I had a change in plans and went into Manhattan from EWR via the air train. Then after I concluded my business, took the train back from Penn Station to New Brunswick.
> 
> When the conference in New Brunswick concluded, my wife and I took the train back into Penn Station - the senior train fare of $5.75/each was a lot better than the $150 quote I received from a limo company to take us into Manhattan.
> 
> So thanks again to Safti and Cullen for your help.
> 
> 
> Richard



Richard,

So glad to hear it worked out for you. All the best.


----------



## MULTIZ321

By the way, for those not familiar with the NJ trains into Penn Station Manhattan- they do have overhead luggage racks.  Once you get into Penn Station Manhattan, you can take elevators rather than hauling your luggage up stairways.

Worked fine for us.


Richard


----------



## Denise L

Resurrecting this old thread to ask if the public transportation (AirTrain to NJ Transit to subway) from EWR to Manhattan is still the same.  I just found out that my usual SJC-JFK routes are gone and I moved them to SFO-JFK, but they arrive a lot later than desired.  So I am considering SFO-EWR for the first time.  Thanks for any updates.


----------



## jdent1

Denise L said:


> Resurrecting this old thread to ask if the public transportation (AirTrain to NJ Transit to subway) from EWR to Manhattan is still the same.  I just found out that my usual SJC-JFK routes are gone and I moved them to SFO-JFK, but they arrive a lot later than desired.  So I am considering SFO-EWR for the first time.  Thanks for any updates.



Still the same.  Nothing has changed other than occasional outages for the AirTrain.


----------



## mbh

Basically the same. You can now buy your NJ Transit tickets via their app. If you are a senior (62 and over), the fare is $9. The regular fare is now $13.00


----------



## chapjim

I thought it was a trick question.  (How else would you get from EWR to NYC by train?  Take the train!! Doh!)


----------



## 22go

chapjim said:


> I thought it was a trick question.  (How else would you get from EWR to NYC by train?  Take the train!! Doh!)



Need to get from NJ toManhattan but need to park the car for a week. Is this doable? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## mbh

Are you parking at the Airport or in Manhattan? if the airport, https://airportparkingguides.com/newark-liberty-airport-parking-guide/. If not, more specifics would help


----------

